# BBQ Sauce Making



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 23, 2021)

Making some of Jeffs sauce this morning.

I added some Angels Envy 1/4 cup. And light brown sugar,


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2021)

Yummmm!!!
That has to be Awesome!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks good. I like Jeff's BBQ souse and make it every time I smoke ribs... Now I got to try to make it with some added bourbon Well, maybe more then some - part of that Bourbon got to go in souse and some... you know the drill...


----------



## John k (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks good!  Angels Envy is hard to beat.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 23, 2021)

That sauce is good stuff. I like the addition too. Enjoy.


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 23, 2021)

That’s a great recipe - especially with the bourbon! It is very important to do thorough quality control checks on the bourbon.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 23, 2021)

Bourbon improves almost everything except my judgement! Looking good!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 23, 2021)

I been known to empty a few AE bottles.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks good Rick!
I think the bourbon is a great addition!
Al


----------

